# EU bank ruling.... Watch out coming to US too???



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/20/us-eu-banking-idUSBRE95J19E20130620

Thought I would post here instead of under news since it deals with money....


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Just means don't put your money in banks! 

On a more serious note, things like this will probably serve to further drive a wedge in the EU and I can see Cypress (or whoever is the next) just abandoning the EU instead of playing their game and getting penalized.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

If Cyprus didnt kill the banking system over there, what will?
As long as people understand that when they make a deposit they are lending the bank money and not giving it to them for safekeeping then all should be ok, no?


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

It's a good reason to shut off your direct deposit too...before they pass a law that you have to have direct deposit.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

They already do have that law for Social Security. No paper checks any more, only direct deposit from SS. More of the drive to go to paperless currency? Who knows. 

It does keep the riff raff more accountable to TPTB, by making things easier to track.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Along the same lines, this woman in PA is suing Mcd's cause she was paid with a debit card.
Test run?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's no doubt those rules are coming here too. Don't think for one second that only the rich will have their money stolen. And don't think your money will be safe in a credit union either. I wonder if they'll combine bail ins with food stamp cards not working. Watch the pace of the George Zimmerman trial. It would waste a good crisis if he wasn't acquitted at the same time as when food stamp cards fail.

You can just imagine what Al Sharpton will say when George Zimmerman is acquitted, "It's now open season on black people in America."


----------

